# Cube visualizer?



## WeedGuru420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking for some decent software enabling me to create something like this:





So just the visuals, I could make it in photoshop but that'd take me longer then it's worth...
Does anyone have any idea where I could find something similiar?
Sorry for the vague title, I had NO idea how to explain this!

I would need to be able to switch colours around freely instead of having to solve it.
Else it would take way too long to get specific situations...

Grts


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2013)

http://cube.crider.co.uk/visualcube.php


----------



## frici (Mar 24, 2013)

This is an online Rubik's image generator: http://ruwix.com/online-rubiks-cube-solver-program/
Set the colors with the color picker and click the 'Generate image'. Then set the color scheme in with the dropdowns.


----------

